# Twisp Blueberry Pure/Fresh clone



## CypheR_Zer0 (22/9/17)

Hi everyone.

I don't know if this has been asked before, so please forgive if I am double posting.

I am looking for a clone recipe for the Twisp Blueberry Pure and/or Fresh juice.

Want to get the Nic at 3mg and 6mg.

This will also be my first DIY juice if I can get the recipe.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/9/17)

Been looking for a clone of this for over a year, lets hope one of the better mixers knows how to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (14/11/17)

Hi everyone!

Is there no one that can just point me in a general direction?

I'm not big on cream or menthol and finding a blueberry anything mix that doesn't incorporate those 2 is nearly impossible!!

I did find one recipe for a blueberry energy drink mix that I am going to try in the meantime.

Any takers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is there no one that can just point me in a general direction?
> 
> ...



Hi @CypheR_Zer0 I am not a DIYer but surely if you look on eliquid recipes or all the flavours you should find a suitable blueberry mix you can try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @CypheR_Zer0 I am not a DIYer but surely if you look on eliquid recipes or all the flavours you should find a suitable blueberry mix you can try?



Hi @Silver. That is where I have been looking! hehehehe! But everyone and their mother really likes the cakes, cookies, toast and pie variants so no joy for me! I also googlefu'ed the crap out of it trying to find something but no luck.

I did manage to find this one (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/59035#blueberry_monster_energy_by_falon1000) that I am going to give a go. Looks like it could potentially be something like Blueberry Dragon energy drink, one of my favorites. But only the mix will tell hahahahaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/11/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is there no one that can just point me in a general direction?
> 
> ...



https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3551/#.WgrvvkqxWEc

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3551/#.WgrvvkqxWEc


Have you tried it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patrick (14/11/17)

Andre said:


> Have you tried it?



Hearty Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/11/17)

Andre said:


> Have you tried it?



Sadly not.... not at the DIY point yet but did a quick search and thought as it fitted @CypheR_Zer0 no bakery like additions it would be a good suggestion

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (15/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Sadly not.... not at the DIY point yet but did a quick search and thought as it fitted @CypheR_Zer0 no bakery like additions it would be a good suggestion



Well the order has been placed for all the ingredients of the 3 recipes I found, including the one you suggested. Now it is just a case of wait for the delivery and mix up some new juice.

Hopefully, one of the 3 comes out halfway decent. hehehehe! Though, one of the recipes is @KZOR 's Guavamala, so I should be good with that one at least. Gonna follow the recipe to the letter so as not to make a mess of my first mix!

Hold thumbs and let's see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

If that’s the case you’re more than sorted !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Well the order has been placed for all the ingredients of the 3 recipes I found, including the one you suggested. Now it is just a case of wait for the delivery and mix up some new juice.
> 
> Hopefully, one of the 3 comes out halfway decent. hehehehe! Though, one of the recipes is @KZOR 's Guavamala, so I should be good with that one at least. Gonna follow the recipe to the letter so as not to make a mess of my first mix!
> 
> Hold thumbs and let's see what happens.



@CypheR_Zer0 - let us know once you have mixed the Guavamala - I have been eyeing this one for a while 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

